# New fish



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey every body. My boy marigold swordtail just died :rip: . The healthy pet guarantee is still usable so I'm going to get a replacement. I'm really wanting to breed red wag swordtails. So are there any tell tale signs of one of those beeing pregnant besides having a big belly and a gravid spot? Like behavior or something. Thanks.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Why did your fish die? That's what you should ask yourself before you put another fish in the tank.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Just got 2 female marigolds


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

But why did the other fish die? It sounds stupid but when a fish dies its normally for a reason... 

And if it's not fixed you can expect more fish to die.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Agreed. Test your waters before you kill more fish!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think he understands that.... But his fish his money. We could have helped...


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

IAoddball said:


> Agreed. Test your waters before you kill more fish!


I did test the water and every thing was fine.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think that testing the water will give any indication of the presence of any type of disease or parasite....
watching the fish in the tank for a few weeks to make sure none of them get sick and/or treating with a prophylaxis med would be best....
but you bought new fish so it is too late...good luck with them...


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i don't think that testing the water will give any indication of the presence of any type of disease or parasite....
> watching the fish in the tank for a few weeks to make sure none of them get sick and/or treating with a prophylaxis med would be best....
> but you bought new fish so it is too late...good luck with them...


I think the problem was a disease. My sisters guppy face was turning green and died yesterday.


----------

